# Websites similar to VisionForum?



## RamistThomist (May 12, 2005)

Although I do not agree with everything he says or does, i have really been blessed by Doug Phillips's ministry. Are there other websites that do similar things?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 12, 2005)

What part of the ministry are you looking at? The patriotic, the family focus within the church, the personal living (ie courtship/marriage/character)?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> What part of the ministry are you looking at? The patriotic, the family focus within the church, the personal living (ie courtship/marriage/character)?



Well,
Doug has done a good job at all. Courtship and Patriotism, at the moment. That is what I am looking at.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 12, 2005)

I know he has....it's rare to find such a combination that he seems to cover. I could give you plenty on courtship...different views etc. Would that do? Doug is one of the best though at Patriotism.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 13, 2005)

Do you ever read American Vision? www.americanvision.org


----------



## RamistThomist (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Do you ever read American Vision? www.americanvision.org



Occasionally. Gary Demar is a good debater.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 14, 2005)

www.wallbuilders.com deals with the Christian and constitutional government apologetics-- though, it's a little more narrow than Vision Forum


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Although I do not agree with everything he says or does, i have really been blessed by Doug Phillips's ministry. Are there other websites that do similar things?



Just out of curiosity, what do you disagree with Doug on? Is it a major doctrine? I am looking at listening to more of him, so it would be helpful to know.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Minute details, if anything. Furthermore, I need to rescind some of that statement. At the time I said that I (mistakenly) thought that Doug P emphasized the family at the expense of the church. Pastorway, however, provided an excellent article by Phillips to the contrary. I stand corrected.

I would disagree with him on minute bibliographic and illustrative details. However, those are so small and insignificant to the good stuff he does.


----------



## sosipater (Aug 9, 2005)

Jacob,




> At the time I said that I (mistakenly) thought that Doug P emphasized the family at the expense of the church. Pastorway, however, provided an excellent article by Phillips to the contrary. I stand corrected.



In the past I have had this same thought. Can you point me in the direction of the article you are referring to?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 9, 2005)

Wallbuilders.com


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification Jacob.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sosipater_
> Jacob,
> 
> 
> ...



I think this article is it.


----------

